# Three new frog species discovered in India



## Doku_Doku (May 22, 2009)

Frogs species discovered living in elephant dung


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Ha, nice catch! Def. three species I don't believe we are equipped to maintain in captivity.


----------



## troy255 (May 31, 2009)

stemcellular said:


> Ha, nice catch! Def. three species I don't believe we are equipped to maintain in captivity.


Never say never.


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

How many gallons does a viv need to be for the elephant?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

good news, there have been a lot of amphibian discoveries this year so far, keep them coming, i wanna see what's out there.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

just read this story....

now we push harder to save the elephants because thats what will interest more people and in the results we get to save amphibians as well as other organisms.. its sad that sometimes you have to disguise something like saving amphibians by saving elephants, dont get me wrong i am all for saving elephants but most of society would rather hear about saving elephants than amphibians....sooon we will change this sooon


----------

